# Loose skin on stomach, does it flatten?



## Jem88

I have alot of loose skin on my stomach from having my LO and it still overhangs abit. I was 11 stone 2 weeks after i had my LO, lost weight and i'm now 8 stone 13. - I don't really want to loose anymore weight anywhere else apart from my stomach. 

What excersizes do i need to do? I've got the 30 day shred (had it a few months now :blush:) I have started it a few times, but each time only got to day 3 :blush::dohh: I need to buy some proppa hand weights aswell.

I know it proberly won't go flat, flat. But if i do work out dvds/excersize will it reduce abit so it doesn't overhang so much? Also the top of my stomach still sticks out a little bit, is this normal? x
 



Attached Files:







stomach.JPG
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Faythe

Stick with the 30 day shred - it's a complete body workout and will make a different to your tummy :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Yes!! i had overhang and everything. search for dreaded overhang thread in.this section shows my belly sag going. almost gone now.


----------



## Jem88

Thanks :) will start the 30 day shred and stick with it :D 

Amber you've done great :D well done. :) x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i think youll see big differance if can.stick.to.shred, measure yourself on day 1.

Good luck & thanks


----------



## stacey&bump

hi girls sorry for butting in , what is the 30 day shred ? x


----------

